# Rob a bank and Run to Mexico



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got pretty severe SAD, though I only found out what it was about a year ago. I always just thought I was a nervous person. I haven't worked in nearly a year now. It is easy to forget that there is anything wrong with me when I'm home, but when I go out to a store, or bump into an old friend seems I am always strongly reminded of just how debilitating this damn thing is. And then I slip back into a depression. I get angry. Angry at my family. Angry at God. Angry at anyone my mind can point itself at. 
In these dark pits I often find myself in, my mind constantly turns to one thought. Rob a bank and run to Mexico. I'm not saying that im GOING to, but it's kind of like the PLAN B. You know, after I've tried everything there is to try and I still have SAD, then I like to think that I can just Rob a Bank and run to mexico. I figure I'm a little smarter than the average joe. I should be able to plan something out with pretty decent odds of success. 
So Im just wondering. Does anyone else ever have thoughts like this? Or even better. Has anyone come up with any good plans?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Can you imagine how bad your SA would be in prison??!!??


----------



## Curb (Dec 23, 2008)

What are you going to do in Mexico? I'd go to Canada.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes I do have thoughts like this. And it could be worse, you could have turned out one of those ****ed up screwballs who takes his social anxiety and lonliness out on other people by shooting everybody. In comparison to that, robbing a bank as long as you don't harm anyone I'd sit down with you at the prison table and talk to you.

I do have thoughts like the ones you suggest, also funnily enough to rob a bank, it would get me money but it would also inject a feeling of 'meaning something' to others, that I don't feel in an ordinary day. Sometimes I think, okay let's have some fun.

Problem is I'd undoubtedly get caught and spend a long time in prison, and come out ten years later with the same problems I had in the first place, plus a criminal record.

Tempting though.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

You know I think the hardest thing for me is to know my friends are still hanging out and doing things. I see my family going places. But here I am, stuck. I quit a dream job that paid incredible money. I've watched my SAD chase away three awesome girlfriends over the past few years. I have a hard time eating dinner with my own family. I just get angry. Feel so cheated on life. MMM.. Does anyone else feel helpless against this thing? If you corner a dog it's probably gonna bite. Thats how I feel. Just feel so cornered, and I'm tired of feeling helpless to change my situation. Tired of being nervous all the time.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Would it help to write these feelings down and send them in a letter to your doctor.

I don't undertand how the system works in America. In the UK, there is a degree of communication between doctor and patient, where you can send him a letter, or pass a message to him on the phone saying that you want to see him about bad thoughts you are having. Your doctor should then get back to you.

We also have the NHS Crisis Team, which is the government run agency who will speak to you in times of crisis. You phone them up and they'll arrange to meet you as a matter of urgency. Do you have anything like that in the USA? If you do then use it, research all avenues, find out from your doctor what he's not understanding and what you're not communicating to him that's causing this period of stalling.

You need to be persistant with these people, need to keep knocking on the door. What options are there, there must be some?


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, I have thoughts like this too. Not to rob a bank, but I daydream things that are rather unrealistic, but maybe slightly more realistic than robbing a bank. Mostly to be a self-sufficient hermit living in the desert. And to have sex with a lot of prositutes.

Wouldn't it be hard to rob a bank with SA? You would have to yell at people and demand them to do things and point a gun at them. That is, unless you had a REALLY good plan that involved nobody even realizing it happened.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

contranigma said:


> Yeah, I have thoughts like this too. Not to rob a bank, but I daydream things that are rather unrealistic, but maybe slightly more realistic than robbing a bank. Mostly to be a self-sufficient hermit living in the desert. And to have sex with a lot of prositutes.
> 
> Wouldn't it be hard to rob a bank with SA? You would have to yell at people and demand them to do things and point a gun at them. That is, unless you had a REALLY good plan that involved nobody even realizing it happened.


Robbing a bank is perfect for people with SA. Just put a ski mask on, sunglasses, you don't have to yell, just walk quietly up to the teller, don't even have to talk, just have a note ready, and then quietly sneak out of the bank. Yep, sounds like a typical SA day.


----------



## Freak (Jul 18, 2009)

I think I know how you feel - seeing an old Colleague realy sets me off 
Anyway im in - how can someone judge this situation morally but I want to go to Brazil


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Having just had my criminal record expunged, I think I'll sit this one out xD.

But seriously, robbing banks seems pretty tough and complicated. It would be way more interesting to be art thief, working on commission, and you wouldn't have to deal with bank security.

Personally, I'd opt for car boosting, Gone-In-60-Seconds style.

Hypothetically speaking, of course :teeth.

Song from 1996 about robbing banks and running to Mexico:


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

DanCan said:


> I've got pretty severe SAD, though I only found out what it was about a year ago. I always just thought I was a nervous person. I haven't worked in nearly a year now. It is easy to forget that there is anything wrong with me when I'm home, but when I go out to a store, or bump into an old friend seems I am always strongly reminded of just how debilitating this damn thing is. And then I slip back into a depression. I get angry. Angry at my family. Angry at God. Angry at anyone my mind can point itself at.
> In these dark pits I often find myself in, my mind constantly turns to one thought. Rob a bank and run to Mexico. I'm not saying that im GOING to, but it's kind of like the PLAN B. You know, after I've tried everything there is to try and I still have SAD, then I like to think that I can just Rob a Bank and run to mexico. I figure I'm a little smarter than the average joe. I should be able to plan something out with pretty decent odds of success.
> So Im just wondering. Does anyone else ever have thoughts like this? Or even better. Has anyone come up with any good plans?


you say youve tried everything there is to try to beat SA. i doubt it though.

before you give up on SA and decided to risk your future by robbing a bank why dont you have another go at overcoming SA.

im convinced i have the holy grail SA treatment plan. go on the social anxiety uk website , sauk thingy and searcht he forum for a thread titled ''how to overcome SA step by step'' written by david mckenna. uk phobe might have a link to it, pm him if ya like .

if that doesnt work then i dont think anything will . so why dont you try that first and if it doesnt work then rob a bank. but dont go risking your future until you really have tried everything you can to beat sa


----------



## bentobox (Sep 14, 2009)

Imagine how bad your SA would be in a country where you didn't speak the language. 

I have always thought of picking up and going, problem is my biggest problem, my own head, always seems to follow me around.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

*Sauk ?*

Soc Inept. What is this program? Has it worked for you?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Epril youre absolutely right! The only difference between a normal trip to the bank or store and this one will be the candy bar in my coat pocket pointed forward! what a way to live huh?


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

DanCan said:


> Soc Inept. What is this program? Has it worked for you?


its a programme that i have created myself by combining cbt, nlp, hypnosis, thinkrightnow and kabbalah together. it cures SA at the root permanently . my programme gives you clear step by step instructions to follow .

basically it involves changing limiting beleifs on an unconcious level using hypnosis, nlp, kabbalah and thinkrightnow. keeping your automatic thoughts in check with reality and controlling your state in any given moment by using cbt and nlp techniques. and chaning behaviour by using step by step exposure therapy, nlp techniqures for developing new behaviour , a 21 day habit creator and a kabbalostic tool called the proactive formula,


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

sounds like a good idea!

you'd run out of money eventually, so you'd have to make a regular trip back to rob another


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok I'm in too.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The most you'd get from your run-of-the-mill bank robbery is a couple thousand dollars (and that's pushing it). That won't last you too long in another country and certainly won't go far in bribing law enforcement.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Clearly you have an acute understanding of how things fall into place in teh bigger picture. You can be the planner of this operation.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah I figure Id need around 500K to live off rest of my life. I could invest a good part to keep it going. They gotta have something close to that in the vault 'JL'. Dont you think? 
If not, you're right and it wouldnt be worth it. If you had to rob a bank once a month the odds would be stacked. Hmm.. maybe SansPants is on to something. All I know guys is that goin to a regular job is just too damn difficult right now. Sure I dont WANT to rob a bank. All i want is to be able to function like a normal person at work, and pay my bills. But that's not possible for me. 
I'm currently trying hypnotherapy. Today was my second session. Has anyone else tried this route?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

You guys are starting to worry me. You know they like to place bill stacks with paint explosives in the bags of robbers. Keep that in mind when planning.


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

how about going to an indian property nstead of mexico! the u.s govt can't arrest anyone on indian property ! and then you can gamble your money lol jk. =(


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

hey, is this in the therapy forum? lol


----------



## UMahOnly1 (Sep 19, 2009)

American prisons are horrible places man


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You'd get brought back to the USA to pay the piper. Don't break the law people!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

DanCan said:


> Yeah I figure Id need around 500K to live off rest of my life. I could invest a good part to keep it going. They gotta have something close to that in the vault 'JL'. Dont you think?


How do you plan on getting past the SWAT teams that set up all around the building while you're fishing through the vault? ~


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i've always thought about that haha. but my plan is a little bit unrealistic and spectacular =). though, my plan would also take years and years of thorough planning. you know that movie where they wake up one day and all the money in the vault is gone?? it would be like that =] they would never even know lol!!


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I just watched "Inside Man" so I know how to rob a bank, lets do it!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> How do you plan on getting past the SWAT teams that set up all around the building while you're fishing through the vault? ~


He could ask the cops friendly to go away and give them some money for doughnuts. Of course there exists a less friendly method too:


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ oh i remember that movie! great acting haha but sad ending =(


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in,I'll be the get away driver.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

outcast69 said:


> I'm in,I'll be the get away driver.


Did you see what happened to the get away driver in this scene from Heat? 

By the way this famous scene from Heat is really great acting:






North Hollywood shootout:


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Medline said:


> Did you see what happened to the get away driver in this scene from Heat?  *By the way this famous scene from Heat is really great acting:*
> 
> 
> 
> *North Hollywood shootout :


You're right,someone else be the get away driver.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

outcast69 said:


> You're right,someone else be the get away driver.


Got the car:


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I know how it feels to be at the end of your rope. The thing is you gotta realize life has it's ups and downs. If things are down right now, the only way they can go is up.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Can you imagine how bad your SA would be in prison??!!??


Yeah. Try telling your cellmate Bubba how intimate relations make you anxious and see how much sympathy it gets you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm all for a "Quick Change" style bank robbery. I will supply the everyday balloons, the big shoes, and make up. In fact, *I* could be the one doing the actual bank robbing, as that is how my face is naturally. 

Let's go. Who's going to drive the tiny car? volunteers? Anyone?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

That tank lookin thing probably wouldnt blend into traffic too well. So I think we can write that out of the plan. I was thinkin motorcycles. We'll rob a bank that sits on only one road(no intersections) and then we'll cause an accident on one direction and make our escape on the other. We'll just load our guns with blanks. We're not gonna shoot anyone. 
We'll do it at night and wear all black, so even if a 'copter shows up we'll be very difficult to follow. 
I just came up with that whole plan in like 25 seconds! Come one guys. Syncronize your watches. Lets do it.

ps. kyle. bubba really doesnt sound like he would be very sensitive to someone dealing with an anxiety disorder. hmmm. something to consider.


----------

